

Will HTML5 overtake native mobile apps? - sonic0002
http://pixelstech.net/article/index.php?id=1336650706

======
kaolinite
I hope not. No matter what people say, you _can_ tell the difference between
native and non-native apps. They use more memory, use more CPU (and therefore
drain the battery) and generally feel like second-class citizens.

